# Tofu Substitution in protein bars



## Urban (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is in the right place but I wanted to make Alton brown's protein bars without using any soy.  recipe can be found by clicking here. A whey for soy powder substitution is easy but I cant think of anything that would be an appropriate substitute for tofu.  Alton won't write me back (yup, i tried asking him, and all I got was an automated response a couple weeks later about how busy he is).  Any ideas?


----------



## kyles (Oct 7, 2005)

This might be a bit of a shot in the dark, but I would be tempted to make up the mixture without the tofu, and then add an extra egg to it if it needed it. I think the tofu would add to the protein count, and might add extra moisture and body, but an extra egg, or even just whites, would do it. The texture wouldn't be quite the same. Any reason why you don't want to use the tofu?

I've not tried whey powder yet. As I am lifting weights regularly I need to increase my protein, but not sure if I'll like the whey!!!

If LemonSong is still about (he's hard at work hitting the books) he might have some ideas!


----------

